

Swiss open research data hackdays - seism
http://make.opendata.ch/research

======
seism
We're looking for people to bring their (science related) data, helpers and of
course participants to remix a bunch of open data sources with us next week.
There will be workshops on scientific computing & data visualization, free
food, and cozy atmosphere. If you have a startup working in the area, or have
an open data/ open source project and want us to try it out, let me know!

